# Gap between wood flooring and tile



## ajcrewmisfit (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello everyone,

this is my first post on DIY chatroom! i wanted to get some thoughts on what i should do with this gap i have inbetween my tile floors in the kitchen and wood floors in the dining room. It's about 1in wide.

I think it's best explained in pictures...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yummmchicken/6912732795/in/set-72157629409034497
http://www.flickr.com/photos/yummmchicken/6912733641/in/set-72157629409034497
http://www.flickr.com/photos/yummmchicken/6912734629/in/set-72157629409034497

I was thinking to just fill this with grout, but 1inch of group seems like a lot. I don't know what else to do with it!

Thanks all


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

visit a good wood flooring company to buy some sort of transition strip.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Take out the wooden threshold in between the door jambs and do one of two things:
1.) Make or have made a wider wooden threshold that matches the width of the door jamb. 

2.) Get a marble threshold that is the width of the jamb, usually 4 1/2", cut to length and install in place of the wood threshold. The marble will normally be 3/4" thick, so get one with beveled edges. The bottom of the bevel will be at aprox. 1/2" up from the bottom edge. It makes for a nice transition to the wood and the tile.

3.) Either way will end up with a very slight gap between the tile and threshold, aprox. 1/8". I would get a tube of caulk from the tile shop that matches your grout and caulk the gap. 

Mike Hawkins


----------



## Vasquito5585 (Feb 21, 2012)

They have transition molding for that. Just make sure you get one that matches the current floor color. Your looking for a T-mold.


----------



## tacomahardwood. (Jul 3, 2009)

*or fill in*

There is a line between the hardwood , Or is that laminate / ? hard to tell on the pic , At any rate T mold is what should work , I am not there , But what I see is the Tmold would sticdk out past the post , so make a mock up with T mold and trim .Tmold is usually laminate ,The other way is to use something that matches the tile .Use a chizel and remove the grout or mastic be very carefull not to hit the tile , fill it in with tile you are where you are now and you have to do what you can 
tacomahardwoodfloors.com


----------



## tinaanddave (Jan 18, 2012)

U can buy a transition strip at any HD or Lowes type store. They come in cheap metal (no thanks), wood, laminate, marble, etc. But you could also just use caulk to fill. Dont use grout.


----------



## robertBny (Dec 6, 2011)

To piggy back on what firehawkmph had to say. My opinion is to remove the wooden threshold and replace it with a custom cut and polished marble saddle/ threshold cut exact to size.

If you have any more remaining ceramic tiles you can also cut them to size and have a threshold from the same material which would not be quite an eyesore.


----------



## robertBny (Dec 6, 2011)

Adding to my previous post if there is a height difference between the wood floor and tile floor the marble can be ground to a hollywood bevel, basically which is a smooth longer transition than standard.


----------



## NewHomeDIYGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

As Vasquito said, you want what's called a piece of "T moulding." They should sell it in the same finish as the hardwood you installed. Go to the flooring place (or wherever you purchased your wood floors from) and buy a piece to the length you need (it's sold by linear foot). It's usually 2 or 3" wide, either nail it in place or set it in silicone and that should do the trick.

Here are some before and after pics with the transition..


----------

